# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب رشته پیام نور و سوابق تحصیلی(کمک کنید)

## EhsanD

*سلام دوستان من میخواستم یه سوال بپرسم در باره انتخاب رشته دانشگاه پیام نور:

میخواستم ببینم توی دانشگاه پیام نور دو نوع ثبت نام هست یکی با ازمون یکی بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی حالا میخواستم ببینم من که رشته تجربی هستم میتونم رشته های دیگه ای که براساس سوابق تحصیلی هست رو برم ؟ مثل کامپیوتر و یا حقوق؟


یک سوال دیگه :

برای دانشگاه هایی که بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی پذیرش دانشجو دارن هم روزانه و نوبت دوم ثبت نامش چجوری هستش ؟
از ثبت نام اصلی جدا هست ؟یا کد رشته رو توی همون انتخاب رشته اصلی میزنیم ؟
بعد دوستان شبانه و روزانهی رشته رو هر دودش رو بزنم یا فقط یکی؟

**تصویر رشته ای که بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی هست:**
*

*
*

----------


## ali1st

فک کنم باید انتخاب رشته ات رو توی همون رشته بدی

----------


## ali1st

چون با سوابقه شاید توی رشته دیگه شانست کم تره

----------


## EhsanD

*دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید
*

----------

